# Just thought of an idea



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I posted before about upgrading my CPU, and since have done some research about building my own computer.

I like my computer how it is now, but all I want to upgrade is my mobo and CPU.

I know my current dell setup wont accept any other mobo because they purposly make it to small, so you have to buy parts from them.

But i just came up with a plan just now. What if i were to buy a new case, and just put everything I have in my dell computer now, into it. Then I can buy a new mobo(make sure it supports what i currently have), and a new CPU.

Then i'll have the same computer but faster, and it saves me money because I dont have to buy all the parts.

It will roughly cost me
- mobo-$150+
CPU -$150+
--------
$300 +tax +shipping

Do you think this is a good idea?


(I will post my computer specs if requested)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. You will have to reinstall your OS.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep good idea, also what case do you plan on getting? Coolermaster Elite 330 and Antec 300 are good cases and pretty popular but it's up to you what you like :wink:
Also yes it would be a good idea to post your PC specs:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My only concern would be your PSU. OEM PSU's are satisfactory for the original hardware but upgrading might but a strain on it. 
What brand and size is your current PSU?


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a PC Power and Cooling 500 Watt PSU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703016

I just bought a new PSU and Vid card last week.

And i dont know about which case im going to get yet, but i'll look soon.
I'm just home for lunch then i have to go back to work so i might now reply for a little while

Here are my pc specs

Operating System System Model
Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 3 (build 2600) Dell Inc. Dell DM051
System Service Tag: 16YC0C1 (support for this PC)
Chassis Serial Number: 16YC0C1
Enclosure Type: Mini-Tower
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
3.07 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Dell Inc. 0HJ054
Serial Number: ..CN698616831A4D.
Bus Clock: 533 megahertz
BIOS: Dell Inc. A05 03/31/2006
Drives Memory Modules c,d
654.24 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
423.14 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

EBQ 6J41QBO9 SCSI CdRom Device [CD-ROM drive]
PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8801 [CD-ROM drive]
TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H352C [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

ST350083 0AS USB Device [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 1
WDC WD1600JS-75NCB3 [Hard drive] (160.00 GB) -- drive 0 3328 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM_1' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM_3' is Empty
Slot 'DIMM_2' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM_4' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes


c: (NTFS on drive 0) 154.26 GB 48.88 GB free
g: (FAT32 on drive 1) 499.98 GB 374.26 GB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
Brett 16/08/2009 7:29:07 PM (admin)
MCX1 19/01/2009 3:15:26 PM 
MCX2 21/02/2009 2:53:23 AM 
local system accounts
Administrator never (admin)
ASPNET never 
Guest 17/08/2009 6:53:48 AM 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 

DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

Microsoft XPS Document Writer on XPSPort:
Send To Microsoft OneNote Driver on Send To Microsoft OneNote Port:
Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT [Display adapter]
DELL 1907FP [Monitor] (19.1"vis, s/n DC32367RAB1B, July 2006)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
AWHKI4CE IDE Controller
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC Creative SB X-Fi
Communications Other Devices

Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.101 / 24
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1
Physical Address: 00:13:72:E99:BF

Networking Dns Servers: 142.161.130.155
142.161.2.155
Logitech Driver Interface (8x)
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device (3x)
Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
Microsoft eHome MCIR 109 Keyboard
Microsoft eHome MCIR Keyboard
Microsoft eHome Remote Control Keyboard keys
HID-compliant mouse
Logitech HID-compliant Cordless Mouse
eHome Infrared Receiver
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub (5x)
pcouffin device for 32 bits systems
Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
avast! antivirus 4.8.1335 [VPS 090816-0] Version 4.8.1335
Realtime File Scanning On


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CoolerMaster and Antec make some nice solid cases with good airflow.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I just quickly put this together. Its not my final buy i dont think.

Mobo - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358
CPU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
Case - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

and this one

Mobo - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359
CPU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
Case - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119118 PSU is garbage


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Can all motherboard take the same DDR2 memory. I ask because I currently have PC533 DDR2 memory, but i see most motherboards say they take PC800 and up.

If i bought one of these mobo's would the memory i already have work?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I like the 2nd Mobo and the E8500 the best but it's your decision.
Either way it should be a smoker.
I use a lot of thses Asus boards for higher end builds.
ASUS P5Q Turbo $160
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131375
Cases are a personal preference. I like, and use, both. 
You can always use the CoolerMaster PSU for testing.

The RAM you have will work but a 2 X 2 GB pair of DDR2 6400 will make it come to life.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The memory may work but DDR2 800 is faster so I would consider that for a future upgrade.
The newer P45 boards however will only run as low as 667mhx ram use the memory support list on the board manufacturers site to see the speeds of ram tested on the board
http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Mot...board&ProductID=2914&ProductName=GA-EP45-UD3P


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you're going with an Antec 300, better price at ncix. $57.99
Shipping is also a special, $6.99 for under a hundred pounds.
You also pay GST, no PST unless you live in BC,
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=29812&vpn=THREE HUNDRED&manufacture=Antec&promoid=1015 

You shouldn't overlook ncix for online shopping, their weekly sale has some limited 
quantities of components at a real good price. As well as shipping deals, occasionally.
Their sale starts on Wednesday nights and run until Tuesday.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think im going to wait awhile before i go ahead and buy a new mobo and cpu. I have to save up a little bit more cash, then i'll for sure buy it


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just for fun, how is this set?

CPU-http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680
Mobo- http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The new AMD phenom 2 955 CPU can be overclocked by quite a bit. They are worth the money and about as fast on stack as the Intel 9550 quad core.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

How is this combo, Im on a budget and this is on sale. Only wanna spend $400-$450, that is including tax and shipping.

Mobo - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131377
CPU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
Case - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

and this is what i already have

memory - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145195
Vid Card - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130395
PSU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703016

Is there anything special that i need? I read somewhere about thermal paste or something


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This board will save you another $15.
ASUS P5Q SE $129.99
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131347


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyree said:


> This board will save you another $15.
> ASUS P5Q SE $129.99
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131347


I have one concern about that mobo. The one i posted, not saying that it is better, says it can take DDR2 1300/1200/1066/800/667.

The one u posted says it can take DDR2 1200(O.C)/1066.

I already have DDR2 667, and i dont want to spend money to buy new memory right at this time. 

Is it possible that all DDR2 memory will work on the motherboard you posted, will the ram i already have work?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes you can use the RAM you have.
ASUS P5Q SE PLUS 4 x DIMM, Max. 16 GB, DDR2 1200*/1066/800/667 
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=gXUQex0X4rGOOh5E&content=specifications


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Now my only dilema is that i dont know if i should wait till windows 7 comes out because i dont want to install windows xp, i wont use vista, then have to redo my computer and install windows 7 in a couple months. Also, im wondering if the prices for mobo's and cpu's will go down in a couple months.


I've been trying to decide about this over the past month lol. I have the money now, but i dont want to spend $450, then in 2 months when windows 7 comes out, everything i bought is now $400, or something, you know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Install XP for now. Not a big deal to install 7 later or you could keep XP and dual boot. 
You won't see any major price drops, on the hardware you have selected, in the next few months.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

How would compare these two CPU's

E8400 - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

E7600 - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115059

I see that the E8400 has 6mb of L2 Cache as opposed to the 3mb on the 7600. I also see that the 8400 has 1333MHz FSB, the 7600 has 1066MHz. I dont know what that means. Is that a big difference? 

The price difference is about $30, and i dont see a real big difference between the two. 

I dont do any graphic intensive gaming on my computer, I only play MVP 2005.

I currently have a pentium 4 3.06ghz, so both of these would be a huge upgrade, i think.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The E8400 is slightly faster because of the larger L2 cache.


For you I would say either is overkill, if you aren't going to be gaming. You could save a lot of money by getting a Pentium Dual Core E6300. Don't let the name fool you, it's just a budget Core 2 Duo. The E6300 is adequate for anything you'd need to do.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I dont like to be overkill, I just want to have a really good computer, so that if i ever wanted to get into gaming or something that needs the power, then i have the capability.

Its a bad habit i have, but im willing to spend the cash.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The E6300 will handle games, not quite as well as the E8400 or E7600, but well enough. The E6300 is essentially identical to the E7400. My CPU is overclocked until it's comparable to an E7500 or E7400, and it handles every game I play, usually with power to spare.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Now i have to rethink what im gunna buy lol :4-dontkno:

I want the E7600, but i dont need it.

I can live with the 6300, but i dont neccessarily want it.

I guess this part will have to be my decision, you guys helped me out a ton so far. 

I only have one more question, would these mobo's be compatible with my memory DDR2 667.

The one i want - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359

The one i can live with - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128380


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You could try the UD3P as it supports all DDR2 memory that's 667MHz and above. But it's a bit pricier than the UD3R.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R has a P45 chipset. That would be better.

The Pentium E6300 is a very capable budget CPU. I built one for the shop and I've sold 4 couple with the The ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo is a good alternative to that board $145: 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131377


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the P5Q Pro, which was the earlier version of the Pro Turbo. Only obvious differences are an extra heatsink, fewer difficulties with IDE (apparentlY), Matrix RAID, and one of the USB connectors is in a different place. It's a very solid board, should work well for you.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok now, I am deciding on 2 different builds.

Build 1
-------
Mobo - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359 149.99
CPU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115056 129.99
Memory - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166 65.99
Case - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042 69.99
----------------------------------------------------
Total + Tax + Shipping = $491




Build 2 - This one i'll use my 2x2gb DDR2 667 ram. Will upgrade ram to DDR2 800 in future
--------
Mobo - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358 169.99
CPU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115056 129.99
Case - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042 69.99
------------------------------------------------------------
Total + Tax + Shipping = $436.07


What do you think about these two builds?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Either will work. At this point, it's up to you and your budget.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright, thanks for all the info and help. I would've wasted a ton of money if i never knew about this site. ray:


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

7up3345 said:


> Ok now, I am deciding on 2 different builds.
> Build 2
> --------
> Mobo - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358 169.99
> ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Intel HSF is quite adequate.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

Now to finalize everything, will this all be compatible?

Mobo - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16813128358 

CPU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16819115056

Case - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16811129042

Ram: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145195

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703016

Video Card: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130395


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Motherboard, CPU and Case links don't work, but are you sure about the 667Mhz Ram?
This may be a better Choice for a PSU and after MIR it's $10 cheaper> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I already have the PSU, memory, and vid card. I will buy new memory in the future. I am going to use my dvd drives and hdd from my current comp.

This is the Mobo - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358
CPU - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115056
Case - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's right Brain freeze moment........The MB, and CPU are good the Antec 300 is a nice case. Your current components will work with the set up hit the buy button.


----------

